# What do you think of my old man?



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This buck was given to us as our first goat. He is a registered australian miniature goat. He is now 8 yrs old and currently in rut :/


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome hunk!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Handsome dude!


----------



## CecilandNellie (Aug 17, 2014)

Macho! Short, but manly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Any conformation critique?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh he's cute ! Good luck with him , looks like he's eyeing the ladies in that picture , lol..


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

He looks stout and healthy for being 8 years old and in rut!


----------

